# I finally did it!



## GotTheBug (Sep 27, 2016)

After 4 years of learning, and much trial and error, I got my first toll refine. Not a big one by any stretch, but a milestone for me in a couple of ways, and I owe it all to you guys. Enjoy the journey with me, and any critiques are more than welcome.

My local gold guy told me about some jewelry he had, sterling with gold accents, and asked me if I could "do anything with it", in other words recover the gold.



Since it was mostly sterling, I thought "perfect for inqarting", and melted into shot.



I went to nitric straight away, and worked a treat, then dropped the silver, in another beaker of course.



After washing out silver (and copper) bearing solution, straight to AR



I had some excess nitric when I tested, so by the time I took this picture it was already turning back
a little bit, but gave a hot positive for Gold!



It looks like we have a 5 picture limit, so I'll see if I can do the rest on the next post.


----------



## GotTheBug (Sep 27, 2016)

Now begins a bit of an interesting development, some undisolved schmoo in my beaker that AR
did not touch, ended up being 3.99 grams.



I thought I would roast the aforementioned schmoo, and as soon as I hit it with a torch, it melted
straight away.






Recovered silver was a nice bonus from 74 grams.



And now the result.... I might add I was pretty happy with this button.



I think I might have finally come close to that elusive third 9!

Thank You All for the knowledge and help that allowed me to do this,
and my customer was Very Happy.


----------



## GotTheBug (Sep 27, 2016)

A little better pic of the button. (I guess I can't say MY button since it's already been delivered)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 27, 2016)

Looks like you did a fine job on the button. But it is always a good idea the do one more refining if you are new the guarantee your purity and the give the customer a better product than what they are expecting. :mrgreen:


----------



## GotTheBug (Sep 27, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Looks like you did a fine job on the button. But it is always a good idea the do one more refining if you are new the guarantee your purity and the give the customer a better product than what they are expecting. :mrgreen:




Twice refined and then a bit of a pickle just to make it pretty.  Very much agree sir, and Thank You!


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 28, 2016)

Nice job GTB.


----------

